# Puppy from puppy mill??



## Lindag321 (Aug 5, 2011)

:help:Hi,
I am new to this forum. 

I was checking news paper classified ads within 100 miles of where we live....I just talked to a breeder who says she only sells her dogs to people who sell them to the public. She says she has two males left (her buyer did not want/need any puppys right now) and one male that has been stepped on by one of her horses. She said the pups are now 10 wks old. 

I am having "mixed feelings" about doing business with her (she said she will give me the injured pup...said he is doing fine according to the vet but she does not want to ask money for an injured dog) 

We have horses and my fear has been to have a cow/bull, horse injure one of our GS. We have had some bad episodes with our GS's and bulls also horses but these were 125# dogs who were not hurt badly. Both lived to be 12 years plus.

I would love to have a shepherd who was not afraid of the big animals but would have respect. She said this pup is the most "food agressive" of all her pups so he sounds like he is doing okay.

I know nothing about these kinds of breeders...but apparently she sells a lot of pups.

I am so desperate for a pup. I have always had to drive 300 to 500 miles to buy my pups (3) We have been 3 years without a GSD and I want one so badly.

No way would I ask a breeder to put my new pup on the tarmac (airport) in this hot weather here in Texas.

We aren't getting any younger and I want at least one more GSD to enjoy in our old age.

My heart is saying yes... 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in East Texas too- I'll pm you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She sells all her puppies to a broker? :thinking:


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

If you're having mixed feelings about doing business with this breeder, then chances are it's because something is off. I don't have enough information about the breeder to say she's BYB/puppy mill, but if you feel something is wrong, then pass.

If I were suspicious of a breeder, then I would err on the side of caution and skip them, but that is because I refuse to support or associate with people that don't care about their dogs. Like I said though, not enough information.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I am so glad you joined this board before getting a puppy! :thumbup:

Please read this thread ---> Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

and read this too (can't remember if it is in the link I provided) (German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Why don't you take a trip out there and check out the puppy, and look around the breeders property and see what you think.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Don't do it. Broker = someone cranking out pups for money.

Your heart will get broken... hold out and get a dog that has had some attention to health and temperment, not just how much money they bring. I know it's hard. A road trip (maybe Dallas/FTW) is worth the many years you will enjoy your dog 
Good luck!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

East Texas? You're within driving distance from some very nice breeders. I believe Gerdeshaus has puppies almost ready to go home.

GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't do it!! Read the above links, they are all quite helpful.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A good breeder has to care about the puppies they produce. 

It is not possible to care about the puppies and sell them to someone else to sell to other people. 

This is not possible. 

I would never buy from such a one. 

The stud dog owner or another breeder might help someone sell their puppies, but the breeder of the puppies should be the one making the decisions, and meeting/communicating with the people who will own their puppies.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Trust your gut...


----------

